# Restaurants in San Antonio??



## lease1 (Jun 2, 2011)

We will be in San Antonio in the next few months and looking for some suggestions for restaurants. We will be staying at the Hyatt Riverwalk with no car avail but could take a cab. We like Mexican, Chinese, Italian, and of course a good Steak House. Would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks!

John
lease4@comcast.net


----------



## BoaterMike (Jun 2, 2011)

lease1 said:


> We will be in San Antonio in the next few months and looking for some suggestions for restaurants. We will be staying at the Hyatt Riverwalk with no car avail but could take a cab. We like Mexican, Chinese, Italian, and of course a good Steak House. Would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks!
> 
> John



Lots of choices, John.  Last time there we tried Bohanans and Boudro's Texas Bistro.  Both very good options.   I also like Howl at the Moon and Durty Nellie's Irish Pub for evening refreshments and entertainment.  

It's a fun area.   Plenty of good eats and fun things to do. 

Mike


----------



## lease1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Mike. We will try them!


----------



## abbekit (Jun 2, 2011)

Boudro's, and be sure to order the made at your table guacamole.  Not a restaurant but we like the jazz club at the Hyatt Regency, Jim Cullums Landing


----------



## chellej (Jun 5, 2011)

I always hit county line bbq on the riverwalk and Mi Tierra at the Mercado.

Guenther house is supposed to be good but I haven't tried them.

The original MexicanResturant on the riverwalk is good.

On the North side of Town we like Chueys (its a chain) for the hatch green chili.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 6, 2011)

chellej said:


> I always hit county line bbq on the riverwalk and Mi Tierra at the Mercado.
> 
> Guenther house is supposed to be good but I haven't tried them.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of these choices. I also like Las (or is it Los) Canarias for Mexican Food.

I was at the University of Texas (in Austin where the original Chuy's is) for three years. I have and aunt and uncle that had graduated from UT and they would come and visit ... and they would always take me to Chuy's. And we would all 3 order the Chile rellenos. Still one of my favorite Mexican meals and memories.

elaine


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 10, 2011)

Guenther House for Breakfast.  We eat their all the time when we stay in SA.  Just south of the king william district (think that is what the area is called).  A nice walk from down town through old historic neighborhoods, or a quick car drive 5 mins from most of downtown.

http://www.guentherhouse.com/


----------



## cpnuser (Jul 25, 2011)

We were in San Antonio visiting relatives a few years ago and found a couple of good restaurants on    www.restaurant.com     They always have discount codes.  I always buy when I get 80% off($2 for a $25 gift certificate).  Just read restrictions before buying.  Most require you buy at least $35, before you can use your $25 GC.  We always enjoyed going to the HEB martketplace(large grocery store).  They make homemade tamales in the store.  The Riverwalk is beautiful.  Enjoy!!


----------



## loafingcactus (Jul 25, 2011)

The river walk is fabulous... You'll be able to walk to a lot of places!  Casa Rio, which bills itself as the oldest restaurant on the river walk, has good food and nice outdoor seating.

Edit: looking at pictures, I think it's actually The Original Mexican Restaurant that I liked so much.


----------



## cpnuser (Jul 26, 2011)

*Restaurant 80% discount code- July 26*

For anyone interested in using a 80% discount code for www.restaurantcom  I  just got one this morning-July 26.  Use SAVE when checking out.


----------



## Janann (Aug 3, 2011)

*If you are an ambitious walker...*



Sandy Lovell said:


> Guenther House for Breakfast.  We eat their all the time when we stay in SA.  Just south of the king william district (think that is what the area is called).  A nice walk from down town through old historic neighborhoods, or a quick car drive 5 mins from most of downtown.
> 
> http://www.guentherhouse.com/



You mentioned that you are staying at the Hyatt Riverwalk.  During a recent stay at the nearby Hilton Palacio Del Rio I walked from the Hilton to Guenther House along the river.  The river walkway almost makes it to Guenther House, but for the last 1/4 mile or so you have to walk on the street sidewalks.  It is a very pleasant and quiet walk, weather permitting.  The houses that face the river along that stretch are great to see.  It might have taken 45 minutes to walk each direction.


----------

